# Event pricing...



## chef vanessa (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all, I don't have any details yet but what's a decent price per person for a 5-course meal w/ wine tasting let's say for about 30 - 50??

Thanks!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Area, neigborhood,. location. Type of sercice a la russe, french etc. Guest budget and expectations. Your food cost for menu and wines , your labor and transport cost, your overhead. As a caterer ask yourself these questions first. A very vague question. And with no details, no price.


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

I've owned a catering company for 8 years. It cracks me up when brides call me and ask "how much is a reception at your facility?"

Like Ed said above, there are a dozen questions to ask. It kills me when people think an event is simply the cost of the food. Also, when you give a caterer a low-ball budget number, you'll be sacrificing something. The caterer won't just give you his $50 menu for $20. You have to discuss the level of food, service, and details. 

The cost of food aside, you realize wine prices can fluctuate wildly? If you choose a low budget price, you'll get cheaper wine and food. It's that simple.

Discuss with a professional caterer the type and level of service you want, then eliminate or reduce items based on your budget.

For a grand ball-park number, I'd charge at least $100 per person for 5 courses, all with wine, in a private venue.


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh, you're in New York, NY?
I just noticed.
Make that $200 per person.


----------



## chef vanessa (Oct 1, 2009)

Chefs, thanx for your help! I have my questions, I will call the client back right now.

Chef Todd, yeah I figured about $185 - 200. Just a few years ago every where was at $165 pp


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

When I ran places in New York in THE LATE 80s On a Saturday night 3 entree choice gig food and liquor only French service, cocktail party, valet parking, waiters grat, checkroom, cake all included I was getting $165.00pp plus grat for maitre' d and captains +8% sales tax.Never had a Sat PM opened(For month of JUNE add $2-$5 pp(supply/demand). No flowers< no music they supply.


----------

